# I was delighted...UPS guy, not so much...



## Mike Jones (Sep 14, 2012)

Blue Mahoe sent from Joe Rebuilds...I'm like a kid at Christmas with some new wood to get after. The UPS guy, usually very friendly, plunked this piece down on my front porch and did a 360 without so much as a hello. 
[attachment=10640]

Here, a vase form is turned and hollowed showing some lovely color. (spritzed with water for the pic)
[attachment=10646]

It's in the dry box now, with my fingers crossed that it will dry without major splits or cracks.


----------



## EricJS (Sep 14, 2012)

Very beautiful! Too bad your UPS guy didn't appreciate the workout.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> Blue Mahoe sent from Joe Rebuilds...I'm like a kid at Christmas with some new wood to get after. The UPS guy, usually very friendly, plunked this piece down on my front porch and did a 360 without so much as a hello.
> 
> 
> Here, a vase form is turned and hollowed showing some lovely color. (spritzed with water for the pic)
> ...



Thats a fine piece!


----------



## rockb (Sep 14, 2012)

That's lookin' good Mike.......Gonna have to see that one up close and personal before long. Rocky


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 15, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> So is that an endgrain piece or? It should dry very well at least all of the other BM I have dried came out of the kiln with no issues at all.
> 
> I love it (slight bias )cant wait to see more pics with the finish allied.



Yep! it is end-grain turned, but the pith is not centered. To center the pith would have resulted in a lot of the color removed. I have done every other thing that I know to control cracks and splits: a nice even wall thickness of 1/4", sealed the outside surface, (end grain twice), reversed it and turned the bottom and tenon to match the wall thickness, put it my dry box, weigh it every day, etc., etc.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 20, 2013)

I know that this thread is old but man this piece is awesome mike, im very pleased to be lucky enough to have you turning my legs for me


----------



## phinds (Jan 20, 2013)

Really going to be a beautiful piece !


----------

